# Who has the best looking GTO



## TonioS4 (May 16, 2006)

I was just wondering, who has the best looking GOAT. (please post pics)


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)




----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)




----------



## TonioS4 (May 16, 2006)

*I like these cars*

I like these cars


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

:willy: :willy: :willy: :lol:


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

05GTO said:


>


:agree :lol: HANDS DOWN, THE WINNER!!:lol:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*WE ALL DO*​


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

they all look good


----------



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

I think these things would look good in any color


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

Mine! :lol: 


Definitely


----------



## TonioS4 (May 16, 2006)

Robertr2000 said:


> Mine! :lol:
> 
> 
> Definitely


Do you have a pic?


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

TonioS4 said:


> Do you have a pic?



Hey Torino!

There are some pics in my Gallery.


----------



## TonioS4 (May 16, 2006)

I love the red!


----------



## tim87tr (May 15, 2006)

*05 Cyclone Gray Metallic w/black accents*

New on this board but same screen name on other Chevy and Turbo Buick boards. Appearance mods are black hood and grill inserts, black out tail lights (like 06 I think), 20% back and 35% front tint, and recently silver brake calipers. Just finished the GM Ripshift install.......works great! It's a whole new car with the solid feel short accurate shifts into the heart of the beast :cheers


----------



## TonioS4 (May 16, 2006)

Sorry. the attachments doesn't work.


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

I think everyone has the best looking Goat because it looks the way you want it to and no matter what you do to these cars they still look awesome.


----------



## Hyperturismo (Apr 28, 2006)

Jeffs386 said:


> they all look good


What wheels aro those????
Those are awesome....


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

GM Buypower has a pic of mine- - basically any black with red is the best!:rofl:


----------



## Kilboy (Mar 17, 2006)

05Goat... what rims are those? I like them a lot. What size and do you have any rub? :cheers


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)




----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

Kilboy said:


> 05Goat... what rims are those? I like them a lot. What size and do you have any rub? :cheers


They are ROH Drift R's 18x8 up front and 18x9 in the rear. No rubbing at all. They are made over in Aussie land so there are no fitment problems.

You can only find them here in the states that I know of.

http://www.groupawheels.com/


----------



## Starrbuck (Dec 13, 2005)

johnebgoode, why do you have a giant Pontiac emblem on the hood, but Holden ones everywhere else?


----------



## GTJimbO (Apr 28, 2006)

johnebgoode said:


>


How did you get your hands on a Monaro Facia/grill? Very cool, and yet understated. Love it.

Jim M.
'06 Phantom Black, 18", 6M


----------



## GTJimbO (Apr 28, 2006)

Oh, and here's mine:


----------



## GTJimbO (Apr 28, 2006)

DOH! Lemme try this again, with a larger format...

Jim M.


----------



## GTO1_OHIO (Oct 10, 2005)

<<<----Gallery


----------

